# Friends Puppy



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think that sounds like very good advice. As long as the pup doesn't feel too overwhelmed, having a canine companion should be very comforting, and training from the start, at puppy's pace, is great


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well you gave the best advice and the second best advice. Since it was too late for the best advice, hopefully she will carefully follow the second best advice.

But yikes $3500 guaranteeing a good sound dog?!? Javelin didn't cost close to that.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Whoa. That's a really high price. I hope she got some guarantees with that. And I would also invest in insurance. If she cries all the time, I would check her for hearing, eyesight, and possible pain at least to rule it out. If that person can run back to the breeder with a small blanket and rub it on her other puppies for her own it might help. Congrats on your new dog!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

For $3500 that dog better come with a solid gold tag.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It is a common thread through our societies where "friends" take undue advantage of their friendships for financial gain. Sad but common.
Eric


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That must be an exceptional GSD for the price. I hope it all works out and you will continue to give good advice, if asked.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, she sent me videos, and I'm not a very good judge, but he doesn't look that special to me. Of course he is cute, as all puppies are cute. She sent a pic of the sire and he is pretty, but again, not being an educated shepherd person, I really can't judge.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sure


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have not lived with a GSD, but I have met many, and vocal-ness seems to be a common thread. They are generally whiny, vocal, talkative, barky dogs. I think the advice you gave is good, and hopefully he will start to settle soon. I'm surprised that the "friend" didn't give a discount (unless he did and holy crab what is the real price?!)...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since the pic is of the sire lying down it is hard to say how great he is. I would want to see him stacked and in profile. His coloring suggests American lines and to me his head looks a bit narrow for an intact male as compared to the European GSD I see (and nearly all of them I see in obedience are out of European lines). I don't see $3500 pups though.

Here is a quick pic of Peeves for comparison. You can see how red (vs. tan he is) and how wide and blocky his head is.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes I do see it! I thought he kind of had a Malinois-esque appearance. She messaged me last night and said she decided they are training him to be a autism assistance dog.(?) I said, for him to be a autism assistance dog he would live with someone with autism. Well thats not what she wants. So I suggested if she wanted to do something with him her first step would be to socialize him. I suggested she start with a puppy class to get him used to other dogs and people. Yikes! Great intentions, just don't think she has any idea how much work this is going to be.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

In my way of thinking of Lily/Javelin vs. Peeves is that working with Peeves is sort of like trying to turn the Titanic after sighting the iceberg. Lily is like sailing an America's Cup yacht and Javelin will hopefully get there too. This isn't to say that Peeves is aa bad dog, just that there are lots of things I have to think about with him that aren't poodle issues.

A good puppy social class hopefully will open these new pup owners eyes to what they will want to do to make their pup into a great dog.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> In my way of thinking of Lily/Javelin vs. Peeves is that working with Peeves is sort of like trying to turn the Titanic after sighting the iceberg. Lily is like sailing an America's Cup yacht and Javelin will hopefully get there too. This isn't to say that Peeves is aa bad dog, just that there are lots of things I have to think about with him that aren't poodle issues.
> 
> A good puppy social class hopefully will open these new pup owners eyes to what they will want to do to make their pup into a great dog.



A really good description of the difference between a spoodle and a GSD. I've trained both and this is sooooo true. GSDs are less likely to break their training and do something stupid or humorous. The spoodle sense of humor can be pronounced. 
Eric


----------

